# Gasoline for old tractors?



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

So my son has gotten a old Farmall Cub running been sitting a long time long story short the tank is rotting out on the inside. So he found a good tank on a parts machine looks like new on the inside so we have a few questions on what type of fuel to use so this good tank don't look like old one in 6 months because of the ethanol.

1st Some guys say buy premium at the pump it won't have the ethanol in it. Is that true I thought all pump gas has to have ethanol in it.

2nd l did some research on the net (everything is true on the net????) some guys say airplane gas others say race car fuel any truth to this ?

3rd we tried tank liner it would not stick to tank so that was a waste of time and money .

This tractor will not get used a lot so I am willing to pay extra for a couple of gallons of gas that won't be a headache for us if he burns 20 gallons a year I think that will be a lot. Any and all wisdom will be appreciated thanks wish I could buy good old Dino gas.


----------



## notmydaytoday (Sep 16, 2016)

Premium gas around here doesn't have ethanol so i would think using it and a fuel stabilizer when stored would minimize any fuel and or tank troubles.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

If you can keep the moisture inside the tank at bay, you really shouldn't have corrosion issues for a long time. Non-ethanol fuel can help that if it is available. Parking it where it doesn't heat and cool in the sun every day will help. Keeping the tank full so there is minimal airspace will help - however when you don't plan to use much this is a double edge sword since fuel stales.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=PA

Any of these close to you?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks deadmoose found one close to my kids schools so that will work out.

Stack the tractors run fine on ethanol I guess with our humid climate we get a lot of moisture in the metal gas tanks seems to have become a common problem in our area.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

You said you tried tank liner unsuccessfully; what did you use? I used the "Creme" liner once, will no problems. Older atv tank.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Keep the tank full so there isn't much head space. Its not the ethanol putting water in there. A dark steel furnace oil tank outside in the sun with 1/3 tank in the humid times of year where its cold at night can collect a good 1/2 - 1 gallon a month. Put a shade over it or insulation and that drops to maybe a table spoon a month.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Red coat was the brand followed the directions to the tee and it would not stick to unrusted areas of the tank . I have noticed IH tanks have some sort of galvanized lining.


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm with slowzuki. On anything with a fuel tank, keep the tank full and you'll eliminate a lot of fuel related storage problems, including spoilage.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

My brother used to use POR-15 tank liner when he worked for a tractor salvage company-- he did a tank for me one time and it was REALLY good stuff...

It's a two-part like epoxy that you pour in and slosh around inside the tank until it's completely covered inside, then pour the remainder out.

They never had any trouble with it sticking to the insides of tanks and it will even seal off small pinholes and stuff in older tanks.

Later and good luck! OL J R 

PS. You might want to add fuel additive to the gas-- most of those older tractors were designed to run on leaded gas, which the tetra-ethyl lead lubed the exhaust valves... since they outlawed leaded gas, you really should put gas additive in there that has stuff to lube the exhaust valve seats so the valves don't recede into the head... (eat valve seats).


----------

